# New to Forum



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

New to this forum. Wanted to say hello. I have gotton lots of really good info from this site in the past and decided to join the forum. I dont do much boggin in my rzr, but I have built a few brutes for customers that go deep. I got out of the mud scene and started racing, then built a full tube chassis rock bouncer. My last mud boggin machine was a Teryx on 29.5 outlaws and I got tired of replacing parts everytime I rode, so now I race and replace parts everytime I ride. Haha! Here is a few pics of my current set up. 
2011 S
Elka Stage 4 shocks
UTV inc. billit hubs
Custom CSC-Fab cage/bumper
4 Point Harnesses
HID Lights

















































I work part time for CSC-Fab (cave spring customs) in Rome GA.

Here is a radiator plate I just cut out Tuesday for a brute that I snorkled a while back.










This is my new Buggy 
Ford 408 Stroker
2.5 ton Rockwells
43" Super Swamper TSL SX Sticky tires









My youtube channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/FroggF350#p/a


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome! Nice tube buggy!!


Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> Welcome! Nice tube buggy!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


 Thanks, I have spent my life savings on it!!!


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

looks good. I need a cnc plasma table....


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

gotmuddy said:


> looks good. I need a cnc plasma table....


 It makes life alot easier when building tabs and brackets.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome!


----------

